# L175



## Babgrip (3 mo ago)

I have just acquired a Kubota L175 , the wiring harness is a mess. Does anyone have the correct wiring schematic, I bought the service manual which covers several models in the L series unfortunately the wiring schematic for the L175 is not included the two schematics the are in the book are not similar at all including different colors. There are 2 wires that looks to start at the starter switch or glow plug a solid green that is not hooked up and a green/white tracer that ends near the alternator it is melted. a solid red and solid green in the area of the key switch are not connected at all perhaps tail lamps ?
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Babgrip, welcome to the tractor forum.

I cannot find a wiring diagram for a L175. According to tractordata.com the L1500 (a grey-market tractor) is similar to the L175. See attached link. I emailed Messick's to see if they know a source. Allow a couple of days for their response. 



https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/0/9/5099-kubota-l1500.html


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, this is all Messick's had to offer. They have apparently lost key personnel in their parts dept.









Kubota L175 Parts


Kubota L175 Parts



www.messicks.com


----------

